# Painted a Sulcata today



## christinaland128 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a Pre-K Teacher and I like to draw and paint when the little ones are napping, so I painted this Sulcata! First time using watercolors!


----------



## taza (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow! thats fantastic!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 9, 2014)

You have a real talent , they are really worth hanging in a frame not with tape . You can be very proud of your art . 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree, beautfiul art


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks so much friends!


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 9, 2014)

You are an awesome artist .


----------



## pepetort (Jun 9, 2014)

Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 9, 2014)

I always admire someone can draw because I'm sucks at it. Great job! ! ! !


----------



## wellington (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, very good work. I'm jealous, I would love to paint or draw. It would be such a great relaxing time. Would love to see some more.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! Well if you ever want me to paint your Tort, hit me up! I'll barely charge you, I just simply enjoy painting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Christina:

Wow! You have quite a gift. That's a beautiful portrait.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous! Great job!!!


----------



## Flipper (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow! Great work 

 Do you do dogs and fish too


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 9, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Wow! Great work
> 
> Do you do dogs and fish too


Never tried! I suppose I could!


----------



## yillt (Jun 9, 2014)

Wonderful.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not a little jealous, I am very jealous, when your ability consists of stick figures ( nd badly drawn ones at that) , That kind of talent makes me green.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 10, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Never tried! I suppose I could!


I may have to proposition you


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 10, 2014)

Working on another one today. Lol I get bored at nap time!!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow very nice. I'd love for you to paint a large portrait if you indeed are interested. Just let me know how much. I'll send you everything and pay yah.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 10, 2014)

I love his expression


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 10, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I love his expression


Haha! Thank you! Aldabras crack me up!


----------



## tortoise90 (Jun 12, 2014)

Try to draw me a red footed tortoise will yah! Send it to me.


----------



## tortoise90 (Jun 12, 2014)

Like the one on my profile pic!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 12, 2014)

tortoise90 said:


> Like the one on my profile pic!


I'll need a bigger reference pic. 

My email is [email protected]


----------



## kathyth (Jun 12, 2014)

That is unbelievably fantastic! You are quite the artist!!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 12, 2014)

kathyth said:


> That is unbelievably fantastic! You are quite the artist!!!


Thank you!


----------



## tortoise90 (Jun 12, 2014)

tortoise90 said:


> Like the one on my profile pic!


GddbfzT
Fdbf


----------



## Nicoled (Jun 12, 2014)

Amazing! Good for you!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 12, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Wow very nice. I'd love for you to paint a large portrait if you indeed are interested. Just let me know how much. I'll send you everything and pay yah.


Sure, just send me a pic of your baby. My email address is on page 2.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome. Would it be hard for you to do it on canvas? Or just a big sheet of paper?


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been working on this 18 by 12 water color poster board. It's thin and can for nicely into a frame. Canvas is expensive, I don't often buy it.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2014)

I will send the canvas. But your right. Water colors don't work well on canvas.


----------



## Telid (Jun 12, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I will send the canvas. But your right. Water colors don't work well on canvas.


Watercolour works best on textured, thick paper. Your layer is typically too thin for the canvas material. Canvas is better for oils and acrylics - maybe gouache.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## AnnV (Jun 12, 2014)

Especially impressive for first time water color!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 20, 2014)

Almost done!


----------



## Flipper (Jun 20, 2014)

Love it


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 20, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I will send the canvas. But your right. Water colors don't work well on canvas.


It's ok I get a teacher discount or I'll use a coupon for the canvas. Just send me a pic and the size you'd prefer.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 22, 2014)

Done! I was too. Isn't to finish it LOL!


----------



## taza (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow! Love it.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 22, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 22, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Done! I was too. Isn't to finish it LOL!
> View attachment 88412
> View attachment 88413


I meant I was too BUSY to finish it! Finally got it done!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I love watercolors! I just love the style...not talented enough to use them. I'd love to see what you'd do with my profile pic.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 22, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I love watercolors! I just love the style...not talented enough to use them. I'd love to see what you'd do with my profile pic.


This is my first two times using water colors! They're tricky! I'll paint your baby! Send me the pic! [email protected]


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I love watercolors! I just love the style...not talented enough to use them. I'd love to see what you'd do with my profile pic.


Do you like it with his whole face or do you prefer it like your profile pic with a little covered?! Omg he's so cute!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok I just got a better pic of him off Instagram. Now I can make it better.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

Or covered?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 25, 2014)

You do what you want chica.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can I have one? I'd like this pic please:



When your done with her pic


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I have one? I'd like this pic please:
> View attachment 88842
> 
> 
> When your done with her pic


Sure! I'm enjoying making these!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 25, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Sure! I'm enjoying making these!


Thanks


----------

